

SpaceX's Falcon 1 makes it to orbit - benl
http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php?launch4

======
quickpost
Awesome. This could change everything, space-wise. No more being held hostage
by the Defense Contractors or the Russians to get to orbit.

I think the Falcon 1 is about 1/10th to 1/7th the cost of the nearest
competitor at $3million to orbit (compared to ~26million for Pegasus).

------
flyhighplato
It's time to build Starfleet Academy. We know there are enough VCs around San
Francisco to do this! :)

